# REMINGTON’S LONOKE ARKANSAS PLANT BACK IN OPERATION



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

The Remington ammunitions plant in Lonoke is back in operation, Remington Outdoors President Jason Vanderbrink told American Rifleman on Monday.

Remington Outdoors declared bankruptcy in 2020 after supply-chain issues made it difficult for the company to obtain the raw materials needed to fulfill its orders. Employees were laid off and production lines stopped.

But following the bankruptcy, Vista Outdoor, parent company of Federal Premium, purchased most of Remington’s trademarks along with the Lonoke plant, one of the largest ammunitions facilities in the country. 

Vanderbrink told American Rifleman that production now is “flowing,” and Vista intends to prioritize the plant.

“You know what? I am sick and tired of not being able to find Remington ammunition on the shelves,” he said. “We are fixing that. American manufacturing is about to roar, and Remington ammunition is back. Our workforce is doing fantastic, and our raw material suppliers have really come through, so now, Remington’s going 24/7, and everyone will get to enjoy the quality ammunition that Lonoke makes.


“It took 205 years to build this brand, and we will never, ever sacrifice quality.” 









Remington's Lonoke Plant Back in Operation - AMP


The Remington ammunitions plant in Lonoke is back in operation, Remington Outdoors President Jason Vanderbrink told American Rifleman on Monday. Remington Outdoors declared bankruptcy in 2020 after supply-chain issues made it difficult for the company to obtain the raw materials…




armoneyandpolitics.com


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I am happy that he is confident about the supply of raw materials. AFAIK, there are only two manufacturers of primers.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

GTX63 said:


> I am happy that he is confident about the supply of raw materials. AFAIK, there are only two manufacturers of primers.


who made Remington's primers , and priming compound for their rimfire ammo?

Remingtion 
federal
cci
Winchester 

were the 4 US primer manufacturers

federal and CCI are the same parent company Vista outdoors as is Remington ammunition now

it is now Vista outdoors and Winchester 

it may not be perfect but we can definitely welcome more capacity back


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I guess you could say I would rather shoot thunderbolts than not shoot at all


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Good news for gun owners !


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> I am happy that he is confident about the supply of raw materials. AFAIK, there are only two manufacturers of primers.


No lead mines in the US


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Excellent news indeed.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

My great uncle used to work there and trade ammo for Vermont maple syrup to my dad. Good to see some job creations.

Are there other composite metals that may be used as a lead substitute?


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Great news! Hopefully, the left won't find a way to shut it back down.

What calibers do they make there?


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

Good, maybe the gouging prices will roll back on ammunition.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

NRA_guy said:


> Great news! Hopefully, the left won't find a way to shut it back down.
> 
> What calibers do they make there?


Found this

Over the past several months we’ve been fortunate enough to tour all of Remington’s major facilities for gun manufacturing and ending with this tour of *the ammunition plant located in Lonoke, Ar. All of Remington’s ammunition is made at this plant.*

The entire compound which includes the original plant, the new extension plant as well as the Remington Gun Club covers some 1200 acres of Arkansas forest and wetlands. In fact the area within the fenced acreage has enough deer and other game for the company employees to hunt.

When the facility was constructed in 1969, and opened in 1970, it was so far removed from any city or services they actually had to construct it to be self sustaining. They even have their own hospital inside the plant which is still in operation today.









Remington Ammunition Plant Tour (Part 1) -


Over the past several months we’ve been fortunate enough to tour all of Remington’s major facilities for gun manufacturing and ending with this tour of the ammunition plant located in Lonoke, Ar. All of Remington’s ammunition is made at this plant. The entire compound which includes the original...




www.thefirearmblog.com


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Good news for sure! While I'm good on ammo at the present time, it sure would be nice to see ammo on the shelves again. For folks that aren't prepared for this situation, it must be awful to be without ammo. I would love to get some 2 3/4 nitro turkey loads for my 870 wingmasters....but not a box to be found anywhere here. No ammo...period here in the stores.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

HDRider said:


> NRA_guy said:
> 
> 
> > Great news! Hopefully, the left won't find a way to shut it back down.
> ...


That’s true for everything but their .17 HMR. CCI makes everyone’s HMR. That seems like a pedantic point, but it illustrates that they really do make everything else. They press their own primers from sheet stock and compound their own lead-styphnate explosives on-site. They even extrude their own shotshell hulls from pellet. That tall skinny building in the photo is one of only three functioning shot-towers in the country (one of only 5 or 6(?) in the world). 

It’s a legit ammo factory.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Posted 4/14/21 9:51 PM CDST

We lost our Huntsville area Remington Arms plant last year but an independent ammunition manufacturing company in the county that does some contract work for other manufacturers in addition to producing their own line has added 8 manufacturing lines almost doubling their production from what I was told by one of the clerks at the gun shop i trade with most who has a relative that works at the ammunition company.

Although we lost the Remington Arms plant before it had the opportunity to reach full production and expansion, Kimber Arms relocated it's corporate offices and set up a plant in Pike county in south Alabama.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Shrek said:


> Posted 4/14/21 9:51 PM CDST
> 
> We lost our Huntsville area Remington Arms plant last year but an independent ammunition manufacturing company in the county that does some contract work for other manufacturers in addition to producing their own line has added 8 manufacturing lines almost doubling their production from what I was told by one of the clerks at the gun shop i trade with most who has a relative that works at the ammunition company.
> 
> Although we lost the Remington Arms plant before it had the opportunity to reach full production and expansion, Kimber Arms relocated it's corporate offices and set up a plant in Pike county in south Alabama.


You lost me. Did the old Remington plant open back up under new ownership there, or is that an all together different new plant?


----------

